# Water Bottles



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

Is it common for the water bottles to leak? Mine leaks a drop every 6 seconds. I seem to remember having one that leaked when it was new but for some reason stopped leaking after a few days.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm thinking it's broken?

Mine only let out water when a rat is using it.


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

They can leak if something is jiggling the cage. The only way for the water to escape is if the ball is not fitting snuggly in the end of the spout. Try rinsing it out and rolling the ball a bit with your finger, in case there is something in the spout.


----------



## emmabooboo (Jul 24, 2011)

I've had rodents my entire life and in my experience, cheap water bottles from places like Walmart, KMart, etc. will almost always leak. Most others will leak a bit, but not enough to be an issue. I love the flip top water bottles from All Living Things. They have a little peg at the opening instead of just a ball, and they do not drip at all. When I can't use one of those, I always put an old fashioned red brick (most garden center type places have them for less than a quarter each, and they are large enough that you can cut them in 4-5 pieces if you have a power saw) under water bottle spouts to absorb drips. These have the added benefit of filing their little nails on the front feet.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine only leaks when my boys run around in their cages like mad men!


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

YOU MUST fill the water bottle to the top, without any air spaces so that the vacuum forms properly. I didn't my first time and both my bottles leaked. I was really ticked and thought I had two duds but I fill them up and they never leak any more!


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

I think I remember having one that leaked for a while but eventually stopped for some reason. This one is down half a bottle in 2 days, so it's not that big of a deal if it wasn't for the wet litter under it.


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

PipRat said:


> YOU MUST fill the water bottle to the top, without any air spaces so that the vacuum forms properly. I didn't my first time and both my bottles leaked. I was really ticked and thought I had two duds but I fill them up and they never leak any more!


Hmm... I think I'll try that.


----------



## Rubber Duck (Apr 7, 2012)

I do believe the water bottle problem was solved by filling it completely. The litter around the bottle has dried up. Thanks PipRat.


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

My pleasure! I was pretty excited when I discovered that. I thought at first both my water bottles were defective!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Piprat, you genius! I was always wondering why my bottles kept leaking, but I never fill them to the tippy top because I'm afraid they'll leak even more. D'oh.


----------



## gilkm88 (Aug 25, 2011)

I concur with the All Living Things bottles. I tried three different ones until I got mine and it is no comparison. It is great. A little more expensive but well worth it to me.


----------



## bamdy (Apr 14, 2012)

hmm, and til all this time i thought mine was broken, i just put a small bowl ( big enough for one scoop of ice cream) under it so when it did leak it would just catch it in there. problem solved!


----------

